# 8 good eggs first cycle - would I be accepted?



## Bubba0408 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have had a failed nhs fresh cycle and only have 1 frostie so am researching ES incase that doesn't work.

Looking at criteria I tick all the boxes from what I can see.

My concern is that in my fresh cycle I had 9or10 collected of which 8 were suitable for fertilising, of which 6 fertilised. I had 2 day 5 blasto's transferred and 1 frozen. The other 3 didn't make it. 

Do you think this wouldn't make sharing an option for me.

My fav clinic at the moment from research is Lister.

Also is it the number of eggs suitable for fertilisation counted or the number that are collected?

Appreciate your advise and opinions!


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

All the clinics have different criteria so it would depend which one you were looking at some want only 6 eggs and others ask for 8 it should say in their criteria
They count the eggs collected not fertilized as the woman wouldnt want your partner to fertilize the egg she would want her own partner to do so or a donor possibly.


----------



## Bubba0408 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks, sorry to clarify I meant do they share how many are good enough to try and be fertlised or how many that are collected.


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Ah now that I dont know but im sure one of the others will


----------



## MrsA14 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi at my clinic it is 8. They just get shared randomly so your  10 that you got on your first cycle would be shared 5 each. That's how my clinic does it anyway. At mine if I only got 7 they would let me keep all eggs and no further cost wud be added, as they see it they are in charge of my drugs so if I don't produce as many eggs as needed it's not fault. 
Hope that helps x


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

I only got 8 eggs and shared 4 each, at my clinic you had to get more than 6 to share x


----------



## Bubba0408 (Feb 15, 2015)

Can you share which clinics you used? 

Thanks for your experiences x


----------



## MrsA14 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm at jessops in sheffield


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I'm a recipient but at my clinic Care the minimum needed is 8 before one is cancelled and they all go to 1 lady, as a recipient you are guaranteed 8 mature on an exclusive with an altruistic or 4 if you share, so the donor has to produce a minimum of 8 mature eggs

Good luck!

L xx


----------

